# Firefox läd Seiten zeigt diese aber nicht an.

## powerflo

Hallo zusammen,

schon seit ich Gentoo als Hauptsystem benutze ist mir manchmal Firefox negativ aufgefallen: wenn ich auf einen Link klicke dann läd Firefox die Seite aber zeigt die Seite an auf der ich gerade war. Das gleiche passiert auch wenn ich eine neue Seite öffnen will, dann sehe ich nur weiss. Wenn ich dann ein (oder manchmal auch mehrmals) auf Neu laden drücke wird die Seite angezeigt (manchmal tut sich auch garnichts).

Das ganze häuft sich in letzter Zeit extrem. Wenn ich eine Seite nicht sehen kann dann hilft nur ein Neustarten von Firefox. Heute habe ich Firefox schon viermal neustarten müssen. Das ist echt nervig.

Das ganze ist wahllos. Manchmal geht die eine Seite problemlos. Ein anderes Mal nicht. Es ist also nicht so, dass immer eine spezielle Seite geht/nicht geht.

Was kann ich tun?

powerflo

----------

## Jinidog

Ich kenne das Problem auch. Tritt aber zu selten auf, als dass ich bisher nach einer Lösung gesucht hätte.

----------

## Finswimmer

Fx-Version?

Dein Rechner?

So kann man leider nichts vergleichen.

Und ein: "Bei mir hatte ich so ein Problem nie" würde dir nur helfen, wenn wir vergleichen, was du hast.

FX 2.0.0.6 selbst gebaut nur java und en_GB aktiviert.

Rest ~x86

Tobi

----------

## think4urs11

die 'Standardmethode' für solche Fälle hast du schon versucht? (d.h. das bestehende FF-Profil löschen und ein komplett neues erstellen)

----------

## powerflo

Danke für die Tipps  :Smile: 

```
emerge -pv mozilla-firefox

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.6  USE="ipv6 java -bindist -debug -filepicker -gnome -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="-af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

```

Nein die Standardmethode habe ich noch nicht getestet da nicht bekannt. Muss mal nach einer Anleitung suchen wie man das Firefox Profil löscht.

powerflo

:edit:

Grad läufts wieder wunderbar - scheinbar nur wenn ich nix produktiv arbeiten muss  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *powerflo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nein die Standardmethode habe ich noch nicht getestet da nicht bekannt. Muss mal nach einer Anleitung suchen wie man das Firefox Profil löscht.
> 
> powerflo
> ...

 

Hi Powerflo,

Alle möglichen Programme erstellen unter linux doch Profil- oder Konfigurationsdateien. Diese werden in deinem $HOME Verzeichnis gespeichert. Sie beginnen mit einem Punkt und sind daher mit einem normalen ls-Befehl nicht sichtbar (aber mit ls -la).

Firefox teilt sich einen Ordner unter ~/.mozilla/, also dann ~/.mozilla/firefox/

Dann gibt es aber noch andere Ordner die nicht unter dem Firefoxverzeichnis liegen wie wie z.B. der ordner ~/.mozilla/plugins. Anscheinend ist er aber für Firefox als auch Mozilla (wenn du beide installiert hast, teilen sie sich wohl die Erweiterungen (falsh, java etc.).

Daher bin ich grade unsicher ob es reicht den ~/.mozilla/firefox Ordner zu löschen. Ich empfehle aber erstmal ein Umrennen.

So wird beim erneuten Starten ein neuer erstellt/neues Profil. So kannst falls du z.B. Bookmarks wiederhaben wolltest.. nochmal drauf zugreifen. :) Ich empfehle aber einfach die Bookmarks vorher zu exportieren.

Und dann wie gesagt statt löschen einfach verschieben. Wenn alles geklappt hat.. kannst du das dann immer noch löschen.

```
$ mv ~/.mozilla/firefox ~/.mozilla/firefox-old-backup
```

Mfg Chris

----------

## Carlo

Ich kenne das Problem auch seit einer Weile (vermutlich einem der letzten drei oder vier Bugfix-Releases). Die Suchleiste anzeigen bzw. verstecken behebt das Problem für die gerade geladenen Tabs. Da es nur sehr sporadisch auftritt, habe ich mich noch nicht darum gekümmert, ob das Problem seitens Mozilla.org bekannt ist. Ob das Löschen des Profils Abhilfe schafft, bezweifle ich, aber man soll ja niemals nie sagen. Durchaus möglich, daß eine Extension der Übeltäter ist.

----------

## UTgamer

Ich habe zwar einen Mozilla-FF für Javascripttests installiert nutze selbst aber nur Mozilla-Seamonkey.

Da das Problem bei mehr als einer Person auftritt, können die betroffenen ja mal den anderen Mozillabrowser probieren, dort hatte ich dieses Problem noch nie.  :Wink: 

Gruß

----------

## powerflo

Vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps. Ich werde darauf zurückgreifen sobald Firefox mal wieder spinnt da Firefox jetzt gerade problemlos läuft.

Add-ons die ich installiert habe:

Adblock Plus

Deutsches Wörterbuch

DOM Inspector

ReloadEvery

Torbutton

United States English Dictionary

powerflo

----------

## Daimos

hmm - ich habe ein ähnliches Problem - interessanterweise mit der bin version vom FF (~amd64). Wenn das Browserfenster in der Größe verändere, dann wird die Seite angezeigt.

----------

## b3cks

 *Daimos wrote:*   

> hmm - ich habe ein ähnliches Problem - interessanterweise mit der bin version vom FF (~amd64). Wenn das Browserfenster in der Größe verändere, dann wird die Seite angezeigt.

 

Genau das habe ich seit heute auch. Ich bin begeistert...   :Rolling Eyes: 

//edit: Komische Sache. FX geschlossen, über eine Shell wieder aufgerufen, läuft wunderbar...

----------

## Daimos

 *Quote:*   

> //edit: Komische Sache. FX geschlossen, über eine Shell wieder aufgerufen, läuft wunderbar...

 

Genau - verändert man irgendwas, dann gehts.

Das kuriose: Virtualbox (die bin) zeigt ein vergleichbares Verhalten. Ab und an kommt im Gast-System (Win XP) einfach nur noch die Sanduhr. Resize ich das Fenster, ist die Sanduhr ist weg und kann flüssig weiterarbeiten.

Ich habe ein ~amd64 System und KDE (die abgespeckte Variante) und nVidia-Drivers. Ob eher im Bereich DE oder WM der Fehler zu suchen ist?

mfg,

Guido

----------

## b3cks

@Daimos: Ich denke nicht, dass es an den WM/DEs liegt. Es scheint schon ein Fehler von FX selber zu sein. Die (neue) Seite wird ja auch gerendert, was man daran erkennt, dass er alles nötige für die Seite lädt und beim ändern der Fenstergröße diese ja auch korrekt angezeigt wird. Also scheint nach dem Laden der Seite die "Ansicht" einfach nicht aktualisiert zu werden. Zudem tritt das Problem (bei mir) nicht bei Seiten auf, die im Hintergrund geladen werden, z.B. durch einen neuen, nicht im Vordergrund stehenden, Tab. Denn klicke ich auf den Tab aktualisiert FX die Ansicht nochmals, ergo die Seite wird angezeigt. Auch Seiten bei denen ein Redirect stattfindet oder die mittels JavaScript irgendwelche Funktionen nutzen, auf die FX die Ansicht aktualisieren muss, zeigen das Problem nicht.

----------

## ok

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit genau das selbe Problem, tritt aber sehr selten auf, deshalb habe ich noch nichts unternommen bzw. dachte an fehlerhafte Seiten. 

 emerge -pv mozilla-firefox:

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.6  USE="java mozdevelop xinerama -bindist -debug -filepicker -gnome -ipv6 -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xprint" LINGUAS="-af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 

Von powerflo's AddOns sind folgende bei mir auch installiert:

AdBlock Plus

DOM Inspector

----------

## cfreak200

Ich kann das Verhalten bei mir auch bestätigen (amd64 - FX 2.0.0.6) allerdings teile ich nur das Addon "AdBlock Plus" mit den anderen, was mich fast dieses als Übeltäter bezeichnen lässt.

Ich werd das mal deaktivieren und sehn ob der Fehler nochmal auftritt....

----------

## b3cks

Ich habe im Übrigen dieses AddOn nicht installiert.

Hatte das Problem aber bisher auch nur einmal, bis zum Neustart von FX. Seitdem läuft der Fuchs wieder ohne Probleme.

----------

## Vortex375

Ne ich hab das Problem auch gelegentlich aber kein AdBlock installiert.

Ich habe nur Mausgesten und ein deutsches Wörterbuch installiert. Möglicherweise hängt es auch gar nicht mit Addons zusammen.

----------

## Daimos

Ich suche die Schuld auch nicht in Addons - ich habe nÃ¤mlich gar keine installiert. Das einzige was ich habe, ist flash bei dem 32-bit Binary. Beim 64-bit Eigenbau habe ich nicht mal Flash installiert (wie denn auch?) - wobei das Verhalten dort noch nicht aufgetreten ist. Allerdings hab ich den selbstgebauten FF auch erst seit einigen Tagen. Ich werde das mal beobachten.

----------

